# How to update gold trim in bathroom?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Shower has that now-dated gold trim around the door, top, etc. Any suggestions on how to refinish and update this trim?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There are gold paints, but they do not usually end up looking like gold. Gold leaf used to be available for the hobbyist/fixer-upper, but I suspect it is too expensive now.


----------



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

Take all dat gold to de swap meet and trade it fo some brushed nickel trims


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Price point wise it will be cheaper to replace the unit then to replate it.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have the same thing. All the accessories in my bathroom are brass (its brass, not gold). I look for replacements, and find NOTHING !!!. Everybody has chrome, not brass. Finally, I bought a can of brass color spray paint and re-did the towel bar and paper holder, and it came out good as new (pollish it up with fine sandpaper before painting it). The light switch and receptacle plate you should still be able to find at HD in brass. For $10, the bathroom looks 100% better.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, I was not clearer - my goal is to change the gold color to something more up-to-date, such a chrome or nickel finish or similar.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

vsheetz said:


> Sorry, I was not clearer - my goal is to change the gold color to something more up-to-date, such a chrome or nickel finish or similar.


The advice is the same as SPS-1's, you just use a different color spray color.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

SPS-1 said:


> I have the same thing. All the accessories in my bathroom are brass (its brass, not gold). I look for replacements, and find NOTHING !!!. Everybody has chrome, not brass. Finally, I bought a can of brass color spray paint and re-did the towel bar and paper holder, and it came out good as new (pollish it up with fine sandpaper before painting it). The light switch and receptacle plate you should still be able to find at HD in brass. For $10, the bathroom looks 100% better.


I've done the same thing. Keep in mind though, the shower trim is a different story. With the amount of water and scrubbing this area gets, paint is not likely to last long.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I missed that it was shower trim. Paint is not going to hold up. I think Ron hit it -- it might be easier to replace the shower unit.


----------



## mmw8379 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm about to update the brass trim around our shower door in about 45mins. I've prep'd the area, by using newspaper to cover the glass door, and newspaper the wall around the shower. I took 90% rubbing alcohol and rubbed the brass trim, and now I'm folding a load of laundry and reloading washer&dryer and will go in for the gold trim kill next!!! I've updated all the brass doorknobs, kickplates on both front, &back doors, light fixtures, drawer pulls, etc it all has turned out fabulous and I did it all by spray painting!!! So....I will give an update after project is complete! Wish me luck, goodbye brass, I think I'll pass!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

mmw8379 said:


> I'm about to update the brass trim around our shower door in about 45mins. I've prep'd the area, by using newspaper to cover the glass door, and newspaper the wall around the shower. I took 90% rubbing alcohol and rubbed the brass trim, and now I'm folding a load of laundry and reloading washer&dryer and will go in for the gold trim kill next!!! I've updated all the brass doorknobs, kickplates on both front, &back doors, light fixtures, drawer pulls, etc it all has turned out fabulous and I did it all by spray painting!!! So....I will give an update after project is complete! Wish me luck, goodbye brass, I think I'll pass!


I do wish you luck! 
My concern is will it still look as great a year or two from now. For anyone else thinking about doing this, I would consider this a temporary fix until you are able to replace. 
It really depends on what your are painting and how much wear and water it has to handle. I did my bathroom two years ago including painting some items. The ceiling light and wall fixtures I painted still look great, but the light switch cover is showing some wear.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I am in the middle of redoing my master bath. I salvaged a three piece fiberglass unit that was in GOOD shape from a job that was taken out for tile. The glass doors had a gold frame. Recycle time----Shower curtain time:laughing:. I hate having to clean tracks out anyway!!!!!! Filled the screw holes with a GOOD caulk and I am good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## mmw8379 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that wasn't nearly a pain in my brass as I thought it might be! I used blk krylon spray paint, satin. Sprayed my first coat waited 30min then sprayed my 2nd coat. If you don't feel like the headache of taping and newspapering your shower area then you can always use an oil base satin finish &apply with a brush. I wouldnt care if I had to repaint it every other month bc of wearing off it beats the heck outta that outdated brass look and my motto is IF IT AIN'T BROKE DON'T REPLACE IT!


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

MMW, I feel you are sooooo wrong. To have to repaint a shower trim that takes quite a bit of work to protect the surrounding areas. Spray paint will last only so long, but in a water and scrubbing area??????????? less not so long.

Just replace the door and trim. Done.


----------



## mmw8379 (Aug 24, 2011)

M1951MM it actually took 45min but could have done it in 20 bc the paint dried in 10. and was easier than replacing the whole shower door. A few free thrifty nickels, a roll of painters tape, plus a can of spray paint and I was done. Hey to each is own, right? I love DIY projects that have a wow transformation both to the eyes and the total cost. Do you live around TX cuz I'd love to come pick up your scraps especially if its a perfectly good shower door besides the gold trim.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

And how confident are you that the finish will last?? Between showers and cleaning??????????maybe? Not a long lasting fix IMHO.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You can take any metal piece and send it off to an electroplater. These are usually chrome shops and silver/jewelery smiths. They can chrome, brass nickel and gold plate whatever you want.


----------

